
Show HN: A subreddit dedicated to beta-reading - ThatsThats
(it&#x27;s naked and will stay naked for at least a week or two)<p>There are stuff like Discord or Scribophile, which can provide good opportunites, but it&#x27;s such a mess and sometimes it can be frustrating - for both parties.<p>So, r&#x2F;betareading is meant to become a platform for both parties to meet and exchange freely.<p>I&#x27;ll have more free time soon to work on the subreddit and promote it. Probably will add guidelines for both writers and beta-readers.<p>Because a writer can name the genre of his text and his length, but beta-readers skills should be categorized and made public: from grammar to pacing or character development, including favorite genres, format, languages spoken fluently and time available.<p>And maybe a wiki afterwards. This has always existed presumably, it&#x27;s time to make it more formal.<p>For writers I see two advantages:<p>- easier to send your copy to your stranger than maybe to a buddy
- a good, well-read and well-trained beta-reader will provide better feedback than your bud<p>For beta-readers I see one advantage:<p>- easier than to lurk Scribophile for a month wondering wth happens over there, or to join Discord and read thousands of pages of Sonic fanfic<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;betareading&#x2F;<p>In the meantime, feel free to join and stick to the one and only rule existing for now; tag your titles with [R] or [BR]!
======
mtmail
"If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then. "
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ThatsThats
Ok. Thanks, new to HN and mostly lurking atm.

------
asicsp
There are a few existing subs for beta reading

* /r/TheWritersLounge (they expect intermediate to advanced level writing though)

* /r/BetaReaderExchange (seems inactive though, last post 8 months back)

* /r/fantasywriters (specific for fantasy, I feel there might be other such specific subs too)

